# Solved: how to create bootable cd



## namasivayam (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an ISO image file of Ubundu-8.04. I have *Nero* *7* Essential installed in my computer. (My Os is XP Pro)

Please gude me by providing step-by-step procedures about *how* to *create* *bootable* *CD* of Widows XP with SP2 using *Nero* *7* Essential.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

This thread will show you how in post #3 http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/676731-make-bootable-cd-win-xp.html


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

You have to burn it as an 'image' CD, not a 'Data' CD to allow the Ubuntu CD to boot. Open Nero Essential 7, click on the Backup Icon, then click on the 'Burn Image to Disc' and follow instructions. Should do the trick.


----------



## namasivayam (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------

